# Enclosed Shay



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't want to derail Vic's thread on the inspection loco, but this popped up when I was googling. It's a Shay on the NYC West Side RR.










And if you like that, how about this 0-6-0 switcher:


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

New York Central has several of the enclosed Shays..
they ran in the NY City area, and several were used as switchers in Rochester NY, working curvy industrial trackage. some more pics:





































Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dummies .... for street use


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> New York Central has several of the enclosed Shays..


 And nobody ever made a model of one ?


----------

